# 65 with 04 LS1



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow thanks for the positive response-you never know how people are going to react,especially with this project. Many purists are cringing that I am not trying to restore this car but that is not what I want or started with anyway- the car actually started out as a tempest so I'm really not defiling the hot rod gods
I am incorporating alot of carbon fiber with this car (I build racing sailboats for a living so I have access to the material) to blend the new with the old. Here are some more pics - The car is at the body shop now.I am going to paint it a mini cooper color called Dark Silver ,I used POR-15 on the frame and the complete bottom of the car (that should keep it nice for a while) the last shot is the custom carbon dash I made-damn I can't wait till it done


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats really cool and post some pics once its finished. Old or new its still a GTO with the heart of a newer GTO


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*Really Neat*

I think you should do what you want. GTO or Tempest. Very few of these cars are worth really huge $$$ anyway. The ones that are, I'd leave alone too. A run of the mill GTO can be anything you want it to be, IMO. As long as the car isn't getting cut up, it can always be brought back to stock ,also.

Go for it!!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

tha's very respectable, nice work.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i will definately post some more pics as the project moves along- heres a couple more including how she started out- and yes that is a six speed
and a shot of the dash with some clear coat on it


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that car as solid as it looks? The floor pan looks like new. Looks like a really good foundation for a mean machine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes the car was solid the only "problem area" was in the trunk and that has since been cut out and replaced- this car was the epitome of a one owner little old lady car she owned it for 40 years and traded it in to the dealer for a new ride


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice work and resto-mod so far. I would've had a hard time cutting up the floor like that. So many of these cars NEED a floor it seems hard to cut up such a nice one.
I can see a sideline building those carbon panels in the future. THAT I really like....:cheers I would put one in my 67 over the wood grain any day.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Crustysack, after you're done making a modern classic, are you going to go into the market selling carbon parts with the materials you "obtained" from work? If so, I want some:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice job! What are you doing for engine and tranny management?? Does someone make a kit?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for the engine and tranny management I had to have the computers that came with the engine reburned so the motor will run without looking for some of the safety systems that are in the 04 gto- I do not know if someone makes a kit for this now -I had this guy out of Indiana( i think) do it for me - the computer came back with every wire labeled as to where to plug it in and had an OBD2 port for diagnostic - I can not say yet how it works because the car is not wired up yet but I will as soon as I try to fire it up- As for the carbon stuff I am very interested to see the reaction to the car when it is done I have made some very interesting pieces that I think alot of people will like but I am not going to release to many shots because I want people to see the car completed, and then I will see if anyone wants me to make stuff for them- I will post these shots though- the rear deck which is basically a flat carbon panel and the seat trim pieces which I have decided not to use because once I got my seats back from the upholstery shop I realized they were not comfortable so I chose to go with the 04 seats since I will be driving this car alot


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

also i would just like to say thanks for all the positive replies especially from the guys with the fully restored GTOs those cars are all beautiful- I can't wait to park mine next to an original at a car show just to see reactions and compare all the differences in a car that was built 40+ years ago but now has alot of modern parts


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

crustysack said:


> for the engine and tranny management I had to have the computers that came with the engine reburned so the motor will run without looking for some of the safety systems that are in the 04 gto- I do not know if someone makes a kit for this now -I had this guy out of Indiana( i think) do it for me - the computer came back with every wire labeled as to where to plug it in and had an OBD2 port for diagnostic - I can not say yet how it works because the car is not wired up yet but I will as soon as I try to fire it up- As for the carbon stuff I am very interested to see the reaction to the car when it is done I have made some very interesting pieces that I think alot of people will like but I am not going to release to many shots because I want people to see the car completed, and then I will see if anyone wants me to make stuff for them- I will post these shots though- the rear deck which is basically a flat carbon panel and the seat trim pieces which I have decided not to use because once I got my seats back from the upholstery shop I realized they were not comfortable so I chose to go with the 04 seats since I will be driving this car alot


Was the guy's name John Spears? Chesterfiled/Anderson, IN? He has a company named Speartech. He did all of the wiring for a 54 corvette street rod I built several years ago.LS1/4L80E. We both worked at Delco Remy in Anderson, but at different times.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i will have to look that up- i'm not 100%


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The rear window package tray is nice. Will that fit a 67 ? The seat trim is really cool with the black seats. I will have parchment in mine so I wouldn't use them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lookn good, nice.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

My only feeling is don't make it a GTO clone. Just leave the emblems off. If its not a GTO, then its not a GTO. I have a 65 Tempest and like the GTO look. I put a GTO hood on, but that's it. No emblems, clean smooth look. I welded all the holes.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am leaving all badges off except the gto in the grill- I am also taking off all pontiac symbols except the rear trim panel that says pontiac- all the holes are being welded and the trunk arrow is being removed and the front header panel arrow is also gone.
and as you know the GTO was just an option package for the lemans and since I am running a GTO motor I figured I can put the GTO emblem on the grill to give a hint as to whats under the hood
note to 53 blue Flame as for the engine management system I had Jesse Bubb of WAIT4ME Performance out of Warsaw IN burn the computers
note to Too Many Projects I think the package tray for the 67 is slightly different in size and it would be no problem to make one with a template -but realize cf is not cheap I used 10 layers of material there at about $25 per layer plus sanding and clear coating the part so if I were to produce that piece and sell it the cost is over $300 I really don't think there is a market until the price of the raw material comes down


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup, you answered my next question and that was price. I know the material is high buck still.


----------

